# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مثال کاربردی و کوچک

## manoto1371

با سلام
ممنون میشم اگر دوستان چند مثال جذاب و کاربردی از Node را در این بخش قرار دهند.

لطفا کدها را با توضیح اگر امکانش هست قرار دهید.

----------


## cups_of_java

توی گیتهاب کلی نمونه کد توی هر زمینه ای که بخواید هست و می تونید ئیدا کنید... من منظورتون رو از این سوال متوجه نمیشم.

----------


## manoto1371

من برای یک سمینار و ارائه در باب نود به این مثال های نیاز دارم.
و ممنون میشم اگر برام با توضیح بزارید و ضمنا من نتونستم اسلاید شما رو دانلود کنم.
[ایمیلمو خصوصی پیام میکنم بفرستید ممنون میشم]
در مورد ارائه نکات خوبی اگر میدانید بگید هم ممنونم. و اگر کدی مناسب در Github دارید لینک بدید هم متشکرم.

----------

